

Show HN: Coursebirdie – Watch free online business, design and technology classes - abhshksingh
http://coursebirdie.com

======
abhshksingh
Hi everyone,

I'm Abhi, Co-founder and CEO of Coursebirdie.

Really excited to share Coursebirdie with y'all. We have been working on it
for the past 9 months and it's been an amazing experience.

Would love to answer any questions you may have on Coursebirdie.

